# help a newb w/ mods



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

hey, all. first post here. Because I am a newbie...I want to know what kind of mods I should start out with for my 99 altima gxe. I want something that I could do on my own that would be a noticable change in performance. Intake and exhaust is what I have considered already, but I dont know too much of a difference between CAI and WAI (short ram). Is it true that since I live in Iowa and it can get cold, snowy, and rainy here that I should use WAI? And is it safe to get one off of ebay? also, I saw a racing chip that supposedly puts up to 35 hp into your engine...is that legit? thanks in advance.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dsmracer said:


> hey, all. first post here. Because I am a newbie...I want to know what kind of mods I should start out with for my 99 altima gxe. I want something that I could do on my own that would be a noticable change in performance. Intake and exhaust is what I have considered already, but I dont know too much of a difference between CAI and WAI (short ram). Is it true that since I live in Iowa and it can get cold, snowy, and rainy here that I should use WAI? And is it safe to get one off of ebay? also, I saw a racing chip that supposedly puts up to 35 hp into your engine...is that legit? thanks in advance.


dont go for any bullshit "performance chips", they richen the fuel mixture and thats about it. go for the basics for now, intake, header and catback.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

dsmracer said:


> hey, all. first post here. Because I am a newbie...I want to know what kind of mods I should start out with for my 99 altima gxe. I want something that I could do on my own that would be a noticable change in performance. Intake and exhaust is what I have considered already, but I dont know too much of a difference between CAI and WAI (short ram). Is it true that since I live in Iowa and it can get cold, snowy, and rainy here that I should use WAI? And is it safe to get one off of ebay? also, I saw a racing chip that supposedly puts up to 35 hp into your engine...is that legit? thanks in advance.



You can still use a CAI if you get one of those filters so water doesn't get into your system. I built my own WAI out of some generic piping and a generic filter for about $20. It's been installed for about a year with no problems. I'd suggest buying the BOMZ intake off ebay 'cause a lot of guys on the altima forum use it with no complaints. Yeah, like sleep pointed out, those chips are bullshit. I know a guy who got suckered into buying one and it did absolutely nothing but cost him $35.


----------



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

dont waste any money just get a turbo (kit)


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

those "chips" are not chips they are a resistor thats it. useless. and i think pacesetter makes a CAI and def get a water bypass valve for it. and then get a good header. 4-2-1 or 4-1 depends on if you want more top end or low end. and a cat and cat-back. that should give you a good boost in performance.


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

thanks again for those very helpful tips. Just one more thing tho...would any of u recommend buying an underdrive pulley too?


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

dsmracer said:


> thanks again for those very helpful tips. Just one more thing tho...would any of u recommend buying an underdrive pulley too?



are you manual or automatic?


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

oh, right. sorry. It's an auto


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

dsmracer said:


> oh, right. sorry. It's an auto



honestly, i wouldn't even bother

the KA24 is torquey as hell, but the altima weighs a ton -- i have a manual, and i can put up a fight against most 4 cylinders, but the light shit always kicks my ass

now, if you're fully built or boosted (ie: sleep, black hornet) then you're money, but otherwise, i'd just say forget it...until ripp comes through with a supercharger, it's just not worth it

don't get me wrong, i love my altima, but it's just not a realistic option unless you have tons of dough to throw into it


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

first of all go get a cai it comes from place racing or hotshot for the altima...cai gives you more low to mid pwer and the wai gives you more mid to high....the performance chip i would go with jet or jim wolf teccnology even though they dont amke one for the sec gen it can be managed if yop look on thier website.... and underdrive pulley ive heard good things about other than that it will give u less volts that the alternater puts out ...good luck with the alty ..if ne questions im me at [email protected] that is also my aim sn


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

Put nitrous in your car if you have 300 dollars you can get a nitrous kit on ebay and upgrade your spark plugs and spark plug wires. Since you have an automatic your cars perfect for nitrous just keep it at a safe amount like a 50 shot. The nitrous will help your tae off since automatics have slow take offs in some cases. I would go with the nitrous and spark plugs and spark plug wires. for 500 dollars you can safely run a 50 shot and get 50 HP and 50 TQ how can you beat that?


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

hey, i appreciate the great advice. i didnt even know about the underdrive pulley lowering voltage. i also found out that it could cause more major problems in the long run if not driven aggressively, so i dont think ill be getting that anymore.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dsmracer said:


> hey, i appreciate the great advice. i didnt even know about the underdrive pulley lowering voltage. i also found out that it could cause more major problems in the long run if not driven aggressively, so i dont think ill be getting that anymore.


lol, major problems? like what? i live in az and if i didnt have problems with a big system and the a/c going on all summer, i doubt youll have problems. the only reason i got rid of mine was because i wasnt comfortable with my timing not being perfect and running nitrous as much as i was.


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> lol, major problems? like what? i live in az and if i didnt have problems with a big system and the a/c going on all summer, i doubt youll have problems. the only reason i got rid of mine was because i wasnt comfortable with my timing not being perfect and running nitrous as much as i was.


well, of course i cant speak from experience, but i read on a site that (under extreme weather conditions especially) there would be problems with running your engine accessories at reduced speeds. and that is what the underdrive pulley does-runs things like the alternator and such at lower speeds. most of these problems can be corrected by raising the idle to 1k-1.1k rpm, however, it's terrible for fuel consumption, engine wear, emissions, and is said to become annoying. like i said, i cant speak from experience..this is my first car, but apparently problems occur depending on the mass of the currently-fitted crankshaft pulley, the severity of parasitic loadings on a given engine, and the amount of under-driving you can get away with. most of what i have said was either quoted or influenced by this site - http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/A_510/article.html - if you want to look it up yourself. but if i'm wrong, then by all means, set me on the right track. i live in iowa, so would humidity, snow, rainfall, and hot summers cause any mis-haps i should be aware of? would you recommend me getting one installed along with new exhaust, headers, and cai? and what are the pros and cons you have experienced when using your underdrive pulley? (was it worth the money, exempt the fact that you live in arizona and it would be inconvenient to have a lower-running a/c?) sorry for the long and possibly already answered questions from your previous reply, some of it was cut off and i couldnt bits and pieces of it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dsmracer said:


> well, of course i cant speak from experience, but i read on a site that (under extreme weather conditions especially) there would be problems with running your engine accessories at reduced speeds. and that is what the underdrive pulley does-runs things like the alternator and such at lower speeds. most of these problems can be corrected by raising the idle to 1k-1.1k rpm, however, it's terrible for fuel consumption, engine wear, emissions, and is said to become annoying. like i said, i cant speak from experience..this is my first car, but apparently problems occur depending on the mass of the currently-fitted crankshaft pulley, the severity of parasitic loadings on a given engine, and the amount of under-driving you can get away with. most of what i have said was either quoted or influenced by this site - http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/A_510/article.html - if you want to look it up yourself. but if i'm wrong, then by all means, set me on the right track. i live in iowa, so would humidity, snow, rainfall, and hot summers cause any mis-haps i should be aware of? would you recommend me getting one installed along with new exhaust, headers, and cai? and what are the pros and cons you have experienced when using your underdrive pulley? (was it worth the money, exempt the fact that you live in arizona and it would be inconvenient to have a lower-running a/c?) sorry for the long and possibly already answered questions from your previous reply, some of it was cut off and i couldnt bits and pieces of it.


there are a couple of things to consider when you run an underdrive pulley. yeah the speeds are lower on the accessories, but mostly they are only affected at idle speeds. once you get going, its not so much of a problem. also, at higher speeds, water pumps dont do so well, but with an underdrive pulley, the water pump is at a more sensible speed at higher engine speeds. ill give you a better answer in the morning... im tired.


----------

